# eye question



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

i have a question for you guys.
i have tried several times to keep both eyes open when shooting but my groups kept on getting bigger until i went back to one eye closed.
these are my questions: should i keep trying with two eyes? should i switch to a bigger peepsight when doing this(i have a 3/16ths i believe)?
does any target archer keep one eye closed or is it basically a rule of thumb not to?
tys guys.
-G


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

It's different for everyone. It's ideal to have both eyes open, but if you have trouble with it and see tighter groups with one eye closed, go with that. I've definitely seen shooters who shoot with one eye closed.


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

The G said:


> i have a question for you guys.
> i have tried several times to keep both eyes open when shooting but my groups kept on getting bigger until i went back to one eye closed.
> these are my questions: should i keep trying with two eyes? should i switch to a bigger peepsight when doing this(i have a 3/16ths i believe)?
> does any target archer keep one eye closed or is it basically a rule of thumb not to?
> ...


Do you know if you're cross eye dominant (dominant eye is opposite of your dominant hand)? You may also have no dominant eye. Either way, you should know and understand so you can best deal with the issue.


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

i am right eye dominate


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

The G said:


> i am right eye dominate


It sounds like you may be more equal eye dominant than right eye dominant? For me I keep both eyes open until I make the final sighting adjustments which is when I close my left eye, but I shoot right with a dominant left eye. When I shoot skeet, sporting clays etc, I put a small piece (1/4" x 1/4") of opaque tape on my shooting glasses to block my left eye line of site of the barrel pin, thus forcing my right eye to become dominant. In shotgun shooting you need both eyes for depth & peripheral vision because things are moving fast. I feel that is not necessary for me in archery however.


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

tys guys and gals
G


----------



## archery coach (Nov 22, 2008)

The G said:


> i have a question for you guys.
> i have tried several times to keep both eyes open when shooting but my groups kept on getting bigger until i went back to one eye closed.
> these are my questions: should i keep trying with two eyes? should i switch to a bigger peepsight when doing this(i have a 3/16ths i believe)?
> does any target archer keep one eye closed or is it basically a rule of thumb not to?
> ...


you have probably already done this ,but make sure of your eye domminance if you are left eye dom. then shooting l.h. will be for you,or cover your left eye. every new client in our shop is checked for eye dom. one out of 8 are left eye dom.


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

i checked i am right i dominate.
tys guys.
G


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I know a few people, including the owner of my local shop, who is fairly neutral. They are right eye dominant, but they could go either way if they really wanted to. So, to shoot with both eyes open, they put a piece of tape over their left lens on their glasses. Not to totally cover it, just to kind of fog up the side of it. If you have glasses, you might want to try that.


----------

